# colson fairy



## kenji

Here's a back porch mock up


----------



## dougfisk

Looks real good.  Much better than your last attempt!  That is one of those guards I would buy on its own merits, even without having a bike in need of it.  Is that a huffy?


----------



## kenji

western flye...
er 
le colson fairy!


----------



## kenji

gave everything a good scrubbing: phosphoric acid, automotive engine degreaser and H2O
finding things under the layers of paint OG paint grafics indicate this was never a big tank bike, bullnose etc...
am thinking of giving it a shot of clear paint and letting the patina hang.
have red pedals grips and tires so far


----------



## dougfisk

kenji said:


> gave everything a good scrubbing: phosphoric acid, automotive engine degreaser and H2O
> finding things under the layers of paint OG paint grafics indicate this was never a big tank bike, bullnose etc...
> am thinking of giving it a shot of clear paint and letting the patina hang.




Someone said... if we don't see pics, it never happened


----------



## kenji

white spear seen on 2nd top tube ~> no tank on this bike ever
the kickstand is tippy cuz of the 26 X 2.125 tires i'll be looking for a rolloff dropstand....
also would i be joining 2 other rusty colson rollers if i ever got to the pacific north west with the fairy?


----------



## kenji

*hung some more parts on this*



[

 not happy with the color of the grips (need to be more the shade of the tires and pedals)


----------



## dougfisk

Yes there is such a thing as a Colson Fairy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-1900-Co...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6771034511577044077


----------



## kenji

Happy are the owners of Fairy Bikes – Velocipedes, Scooters, Tricycles, Coasters – each ride so gracefully, speedily and safely. Only Fairy Bikes are made exactly like you want them and last the way your parents hope they will.

Playtime is always joytime on a Fairy. What fun you can have! Out in the glorious sun, riding here and there in the fresh air, building strong, healthy bodies.

Tell Dad and Mother to get you a Fairy because a Fairy costs no more and is so much stronger and better than ordinary bikes, rides so smoothly and looks so bright and gay.


----------



## mantaray06

kenji said:


> Happy are the owners of Fairy Bikes – Velocipedes, Scooters, Tricycles, Coasters – each ride so gracefully, speedily and safely. Only Fairy Bikes are made exactly like you want them and last the way your parents hope they will.
> 
> Playtime is always joytime on a Fairy. What fun you can have! Out in the glorious sun, riding here and there in the fresh air, building strong, healthy bodies.
> 
> Tell Dad and Mother to get you a Fairy because a Fairy costs no more and is so much stronger and better than ordinary bikes, rides so smoothly and looks so bright and gay.


----------



## dougfisk

You need this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAIRY-bicycle-h...400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8d0b360


----------



## kenji

latest506523[/ATTACH]"]


----------



## kenji

*its a rider*

not done yet


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

Just traded my Olympia Evans Colson Rat-rod,  Called The-"RAT"-ical 1,


----------



## hotrodbob

looks nice dont paint it


----------



## kenji

*latest on "fairy"*

i have some packard truss rods on the way but need mounting plate...



diffrent grips with jeweled tips and better seat in this pic


----------



## COB

The legend lives on !!! I like that bike! Hey Kenji, what happened to the chainguard that you worked so hard to find ?


----------



## kenji

COB said:


> The legend lives on !!! I like that bike! Hey Kenji, what happened to the chainguard that you worked so hard to find ?



 the JB weld epoxy i used to mount it came undone.
im still looking for a Colson chain guard.


----------



## kenji

*new old chain guard*




so i'm thingen stripe the rims the same color as the guard and outline stripe the spears on the frame and the chevron on the forks all that puke/snot light green color see how that dark green on the guard matches the green on the frame.
what a coiningadink
i got a front load bullet light and OG truss rods too. 
need a pattern for that top truss rod mount
should be easy to fab
it's never done


----------

